#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Βιβλία σχετικά με συμπαραγωγή θερμότητας- ηλεκτρισμού

## YesorNo

Καλησπεριζω ολο το φορουμ..Πολυ καλη η δουλεια σας μπραβο σας..

Ειμαι νεο μελος ..Φοιτητς Μηχανολογιας.
Κανω την πτυχιακη μου και θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεται βιβλια που να εχουν σχεση με Συμπαραγωγη θερμοτητας και ηλεκτρισμου..Εδω ή μεσω πμ.

Σας ευχαριστω!

Υ.Γ : Συγχωρεστεμε αμα δεν εχω βαλει το θεμα στην σωστη ενοτητα.

----------


## shelby

Υπαρχουν βιβλια στο παπασωτηριου ειδικα στους θερμοηλεκτρικους σταθμους καλο ειναι να ξεκινησεις απο κει

----------


## YesorNo

Κανενα λινκ για αγγλικα βιβλια..μεσω π.μ

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το προσωπικό μήνυμα. 
Δεν θεωρείται διαφήμιση από το eMichanikos το να συστήνουμε συγκεκριμένα βιβλία ή ακόμα και λογισμικό ή υλικά.

----------


## YesorNo

Παιδια καποιος...εαν γνωριζει...

----------

